# Cleaning and protecting unsealed wood floors



## Tully (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi everyone,
We have original wood floors that are not sealed. I believe in the past they were waxed. Does anyone have any hints on cleaning and protecting them. All I can find in the stores are products for the poly sealed floors. Thanks in advance.
Brian


----------

